# What was the last thing you ate?



## suki_ (Sep 20, 2016)

I ate some chicken alfredo with peas that my friend/neighbor made for me; they were some leftovers she had from the previous night. I also drank a diet Mountain Dew along with it. :yum: It hit the spot and I don't think I'll eat for another day...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I went light tonight and ate a vegetable soup. 

Chicken Alfredo sounds really good.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ummmm Cheetos lol but I do have a TriTip on the BBQ


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

My last meal was dinner yesterday and oh was it delicious!! I had a huge bowl of fresh guacamole with corn chips. My favorite!! Haha
Tonight we're having pizza and salad. Boy am I Hungary!!!:yum::drool:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I had grilled potatoes and grilled broccoli


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

We had hamburgers for supper then later this evening had an apple crisp. 
That crisp was THE BEST I've ever had because it was made with our own apples! From the trees that we planted, pampered and fought to keep goats from destroying. Such a good feeling!


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Here was lunch time,so had left over roast goat meat sandwich and grabbed an orange straight from the tree,mmmmm:smile:


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Sun Dried Tomato & Basil Wheat Thins & a cup of hot cocoa just now. Dinner was Burger King veggie burgers--the kids & I love them. I had pineapple-coconut juice with mine--my favorite drink ever.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All sounds so good. Yum.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Had Knoephla soup for lunch, mmmmmm


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Guacamole and corn chips


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2016)

Ham and cheese sandwich with sour cream and onion potato chips. It was adequate.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Hoppy Joes for dinner last night!


----------

